# Bee activity and cold weather myth......



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Good info for the non beeks and the newbees. But just putting the guards on now, you might be locking some in. Mine go on before they start to huddle. I don't want them in, even if for the night.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

It was 50 degrees the day before and all the girls were flying. Snow covered the entrance and no sign of intruders. No worries here. Good luck overwintering.


----------

